# Router table and cabinet



## Cmac08 (Oct 19, 2013)

My next purchase is going to be the kreg precision router table with the t-square style fence.....and I planon building my own cabinet.... I went with the kreg so eventually I can add the precision beaded faceframe system to it.... Mine will be Very similar to the one in the picture with a few adjustments on the cabinet for personal preference..... What do u guys think?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That is a really nice looking router table......any idea if there are plans for it somewhere?


----------



## Cmac08 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have found a few variations for it.... I will have to find the links.... I also made my own but all in all the same thing.... I changed the dust collection inside the cabinet and I did away with the top right drawer and put my on/off switch and speed adjustment knob there.... Hopfully I can finish in the next month or so.... But don't get ur hopes up!!! Hahaha


----------



## Cmac08 (Oct 19, 2013)

When I say I made my own I mean I made my own plans using ecabinets....


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Cmac.. I'm envious cause I want a decent router & table.. just not in the finances yet!

I'm considering hooking up with ecabinets. Do they load ya with junk? Any associated costs? Other concerns??
I need something like this since I can't get sketchup to function on this computer (older XP machine)
Thanks.
..Jon..


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nicely laid out table. It should provide the storage you need.








 







.


----------



## Cmac08 (Oct 19, 2013)

J I have only used it prolly5 times but it was completly free with the use of a company name ..... Havnt quit masterd it yet but great for reference and cut sheets..... Another one that I'm using a lot is called cabinet maker.... Very user friendly


----------



## Cmac08 (Oct 19, 2013)

I got the router table in today!!!! Now just waiting on the fence.... I have to do a few tweaks to my plans due to the way the table attaches to the cabinet but ready to start building!!!!


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

The cabinet is very close to the one Norm Abrams designed and built, there are plans all over the net for it. Neat table/cabinet. And I envy you for the kreg table!!!


----------



## Cmac08 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes bjones and that is where I got my Initial inspiration...


----------

